# reverse overide switch



## mrplowatv

I have a 95 Polaris Xplorer 400 4x4, is there a way to bypass the reverse overide switch so that you don't have to push it every time you backup when your plowing? I also do not have 4x4 unless I push the overide. Is this the way it's suppose to be?


----------



## skywagon

mrplowatv;696851 said:


> I have a 95 Polaris Xplorer 400 4x4, is there a way to bypass the reverse overide switch so that you don't have to push it every time you backup when your plowing? I also do not have 4x4 unless I push the overide. Is this the way it's suppose to be?


I bypaseed mine on the Rancher but it may be a different setup. mine was cable operated with button pushing a lockout cam.


----------



## mrplowatv

This one is electrical I just need to know which wire to work with!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I have an electric override switch on my arctic cat. I never tried to bypass it. I will look today at mine and check it out and let you know.


----------



## Tinstar

Im not sure if its the same but on my 99 Scrambler 500 4x4, I put a "T"splice in a black w/white stripe wire and a violet colored wire out in front where all the wiring is and wired a toggle switch between them. I think you can get the wiring prints on the web or just stop by a dealer and they will show them to you. I guess my point is that it is possible once you find the correct wires......


----------



## hondarecon4435

skywagon;696946 said:


> I bypaseed mine on the Rancher but it may be a different setup. mine was cable operated with button pushing a lockout cam.


what your talking about is the button to engadge reverse what he needs help with is the reverse override which lets you go full speed in reverse sucks for us honda guys were limited to 5mph


----------



## born2farm

skywagon;696946 said:


> I bypaseed mine on the Rancher but it may be a different setup. mine was cable operated with button pushing a lockout cam.


how did you go about this. i need to do that.


----------



## skywagon

born2farm;697457 said:


> how did you go about this. i need to do that.


A couple pics, I will e-amil you the instructions.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0701.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0700.jpg


----------



## hondarecon4435

also you can activate the reverse lever and have someone hold it. then go under the atv to the little lever on the side of the engine and just zip tie it to the frame so it wont go back. lasted for two years on my recon before the zip tie finally broke and then it only took a couple minutes to fix


----------



## skywagon

hondarecon4435;697514 said:


> also you can activate the reverse lever and have someone hold it. then go under the atv to the little lever on the side of the engine and just zip tie it to the frame so it wont go back. lasted for two years on my recon before the zip tie finally broke and then it only took a couple minutes to fix


My problem is I have grandkids running this machine in the summer and also sometimes in winter and do not want them destroying my gearbox so this block Is easy for me to remove. 5 seconds max. then it is back to stock and they need tomstop and push the red button to reverse.


----------



## hondarecon4435

haha i see what you mean. i really wish our hondas had a reverse override the rev limiter kills me


----------



## Chiefmorton

I'm not sure how to bypass the switch but part of your question was about the 4x4 engaging in reverse only when the reverse button is depressed, that is correct it's supposed to that. All the sportsman's I've owned did the same thing, if you needed 4x4 in reverse then you had to hit the switch, not a big deal but I could see where it could be for plowing. Your left thumb on the winch switch and the right one on the throttle, not enough thumbs to hit the reverse button too, lol.


----------



## Pjslawncare1

I'm also on another forum and I had guys talk about this as well (Polaris). There is a mod you can purchase, I would try highlifter.com....if it's not there, look around E-bay. If you still can't find it. I heard of people just zip tieing the button down and then when you don't want it on, just slip the zip tie off the button. I have yet to experiment with this as I too have a sportsman 500, and I hate the fact that you have to push that stupid button in. Hope this helps!!


----------



## mudman

hondarecon4435;697612 said:


> haha i see what you mean. i really wish our hondas had a reverse override the rev limiter kills me


I've got two Honda Foremans with electric shift and neither have any sort of rev limiter on them in reverse.


----------



## skywagon

mudman;698558 said:


> I've got two Honda Foremans with electric shift and neither have any sort of rev limiter on them in reverse.


My 04 Rancher with electric shift also does not have a rev limiter.


----------



## yard5864

mrplowatv;696851 said:


> I have a 95 Polaris Xplorer 400 4x4, is there a way to bypass the reverse overide switch so that you don't have to push it every time you backup when your plowing? I also do not have 4x4 unless I push the overide. Is this the way it's suppose to be?


Yes it is possible. Because of the age of your machine I am guessing that there is no digital spedometer display - check out this link: http://www.quadovator.com/1616799.html

I have used a few of the items listed on this site and they work awesome.


----------



## hondarecon4435

i didn't mean a rev limiter i mean they limit the spped to 5mph i think it is,it just sucks to have to go so slow in reverse


----------



## apik1

For a polaris email me at [email protected] I have a link that gives the directions on how to do it and I will email it back to you


----------



## 92ramcharger

I bypassed mine by putting a wire tie (zip strip) through a half inch nut and then around the handlebar, tightened it with the nut pushing against the override button. And it is easy to take off for safety reasons if you have kids riding the machine.


----------



## mudman

hondarecon4435;698639 said:


> i didn't mean a rev limiter i mean they limit the spped to 5mph i think it is,it just sucks to have to go so slow in reverse


I figured I'd check it out while plowing this morning. 9 mph and it sounded like it was going to explode.


----------



## skywagon

mudman;701747 said:


> I figured I'd check it out while plowing this morning. 9 mph and it sounded like it was going to explode.


I think that is normal due to the reverse gear being real low, my Rancher and my Rhino sound the same way at high speeds in reverse. its really ok because the higher RPM's keep the batteries charged up good, I run dual Odessy sealed batteried in the Rhino as I am using the winch and power angle a lot when plowing and of course the lights and CD player and heater, takes a lot of juice lol!!!!


----------



## Dustball

92ramcharger;700092 said:


> I bypassed mine by putting a wire tie (zip strip) through a half inch nut and then around the handlebar, tightened it with the nut pushing against the override button. And it is easy to take off for safety reasons if you have kids riding the machine.


This works good for me as well.


----------



## mrplowatv

I got a wiring diagram and after looking it over all I did was go to the wiring harness coming down from the overide switch along the handle bar and opened it up. Located the wires that control the overide (purple and grey/white) cut them and attached them together. In other words just simply bypassed the switch so that there is always power there when the machine is put in reverse. Seem to work well.


----------



## TJ548

I just did the zip-tie thing on my Scrambler 500 4X4. I didn't realize how much of a pain having to press the yellow button would be until I tried it myself. I lift my blade with a left-handed lift and it took an extra couple of seconds each time I needed to backup. Solved easily with a rubber washer and a single zip tie. Now I can backup and lift the blade at the same time.


----------



## kushy

skywagon;697501 said:


> A couple pics, I will e-amil you the instructions.
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0701.jpg
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0700.jpg


Could you send me instructions and pictures on how you overrode the reverse switch. This would be very helpful. I have a 2005 Honda Rancher 4x4 atv.
Thank you.

[email protected]


----------



## sublime68charge

skywagon ain't been seen round these parts in a long long time.

though watch this vid,





I use 2 zip ties instead of the wood block like them but what ever floats your boat will due.

welcome and if you have other ? just post back or look up a thread on it and bring it back to life.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

mine goes 11 mph in reverse fast enough for me


----------



## kushy

kushy;1196486 said:


> Could you send me instructions and pictures on how you overrode the reverse switch. This would be very helpful. I have a 2005 Honda Rancher 4x4 atv.
> Thank you.
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## sublime68charge

IPLOWSNO;1196977 said:


> mine goes 11 mph in reverse fast enough for me


well you are getting old now ya know,

not to mention senile and going for snowmobile ride's at 4am

get any snow out of the last eastern storm?

sublime out.


----------



## dan67

The atv superstore has kits advalible to override the switch


----------



## skywagon

sublime68charge;1196852 said:


> skywagon ain't been seen round these parts in a long long time.
> 
> though watch this vid,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use 2 zip ties instead of the wood block like them but what ever floats your boat will due.
> 
> welcome and if you have other ? just post back or look up a thread on it and bring it back to life.
> 
> sublime out.


:


----------



## sublime68charge

low and behold a siteing of skywagon and heck he's even got snow down there in his neck of the woods now also.

though the removal method is different than what us up north people due.

he's just gonna let it melt.

thanks for dropping in on our own little section of the www.

lime out.


----------

